# Forum > Social Media > Youtube Accounts And Services > [Selling] 100$ USD Sell ​​7.000K SUBS / MOneTIZED per month 5-10 USD / global

## jadgame2002

I sell my YouTube channel with 7000 subscribers. more than 300% views per video
monetized associated with adsense generating 5-10 $ per month.

CHANNEL LINK Call of Duty Mobile Clips - YouTube

0 strike
livestream enabled
changeable name
customizable url
niche changeable 

more than 20% video interaction
audience / top USD UK MEX INDIA CANADA

price 100 $ USD slightly negotiable
more information and analysis: 

discord: jadgame2002#4134
kik: borne90

----------


## TaKeZoNe

I am interested, I want to buy your channel, please contact me!

My number: +49 015166111116
My Whatsapp: +49 15166111116
Discord: TaKeZoNe # 4160
My email address: [email protected]

----------

